# Canada PR



## gauravdas1782 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi
Can any one assist me on how to file for Canada PR. What educational/other documents required and how to get them validated.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

gauravdas1782 said:


> Hi
> Can any one assist me on how to file for Canada PR. What educational/other documents required and how to get them validated.
> 
> Thanks


All the information on requirements to immigrate to Canada are detailed here:-

https://www.canada.ca/en/services/immigration-citizenship.html


----------



## gauravdas1782 (Jul 5, 2018)

had few doubts :
1) Do we need to certify all educational certificates or only the highest degree
2) Does the college have to send the documents to the certifying institution
3) Is Birth certificate required? I do not have one


----------



## gauravdas1782 (Jul 5, 2018)

Also do I need to get signed experience letter from all my employers


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

gauravdas1782 said:


> Hi
> Can any one assist me on how to file for Canada PR. What educational/other documents required and how to get them validated.
> 
> Thanks


Why would we do this for you? Have you bothered to check the GoC website, which will contain all the info you need?


----------



## gauravdas1782 (Jul 5, 2018)

Sorry but I am not aware of this site... can you provide me the link


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

gauravdas1782 said:


> Sorry but I am not aware of this site... can you provide me the link


How about re-reading post #2... Auld Yin provided a link to the info that you ask.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

gauravdas1782 said:


> Sorry but I am not aware of this site... can you provide me the link



You managed to find this website but cannot find the Government of Canada website, even after a link was provided for you?


----------



## amitbose (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey my crs score is 424 .. is it worth applying for Canadian PR?


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

amitbose said:


> Hey my crs score is 424 .. is it worth applying for Canadian PR?


How to check the score of mine? I'm just new to Canadian visa process, so please let me know how to start?

Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

chamku said:


> How to check the score of mine? I'm just new to Canadian visa process, so please let me know how to start?
> 
> Thanks



Why don't you check the GoC website????


----------



## Loknag311 (Jul 15, 2018)

Could u pls post me the links to do all the process of CAnadian PR listed one below the other in a way that it would be helpful to all fresh aspirants.

Starting from login process, ECA, paying fee, police and medical certificates etc.

Please help us with the above details.


Thank you.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Why should we do that work for you? Take some initiative and do it yourself. Five seconds on Google will lead you to what you need.


----------

